# Skull Mold - Brush on Silicone



## devils chariot (Nov 6, 2008)

I shot this as I made one of my silicone molds. It's long but it lets you see the entire process of making a skull mold for use with expanding foam. If your thinking of getting into mold making and casting your own skulls this a perfect entry level mold that is easy to make and use.

No annoying club music and just the soothing, dull sounds of my voice and the dishwasher in the background. Check it out.

Part 1:






Part 2:


----------



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

Most excellent tut DC!

Thanks for taking the time/effort to do this. Have tried the mold making process with thinned down 100% silicon caulk without much success and this will help me take the next attempt.

Cheer!

PB


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Enjoyed the tutorial! It will be very helpful!


----------

